# Norman Porter arrested in Chicago



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Poetic Justice Served To Fugitive On Run
Murderer Arrested In Chicago

POSTED: 3:56 pm EST March 22, 2005
UPDATED: 5:25 pm EST March 22, 2005

BOSTON -- He's been a fugitive 10 years longer than James "******" Bulger, and on the state's most wanted poster he has been No. 1.

Video 


David Boeri Reports On Fugitive 


NewsCenter 5's David Boeri reported that serving two life sentences for murder, Norman Porter didn't break out, he walked out of a state prison in 1985. Porter's 20-year run was put to an end in Chicago Tuesday with a certain amount of poetry.

In Chicago, where he has been named poet of the month, J.J. Jameson is a man about town, frequently appearing in front of microphones as reader or master of ceremonies. You can even hear him reading his own poems on the web. 

But fingerprints recently analyzed by the FBI indicated that J.J. Jameson is none other than Porter, the notorious Massachusetts fugitive and a violent killer.

Porter, 65, has apparently been living under the alias of Jameson for a number of years in Chicago, where he was arrested Tuesday by the fugitive team of the Massachusetts State Police and the Department of Corrections.

When he escaped from the Norfolk Pre-Release Center 20 years ago, Porter was serving two life sentences for murder. As a violent young robber, he had not so poetically put a shotgun to the back of a store clerk's head and pulled the trigger. Then, while awaiting trial, he escaped the Middlesex Jail by killing the superintendent with a smuggled gun.

Though he was serving time for two murders, he was considered a model prisoner. He was allowed numerous furloughs from this prison without walls. Then, one day in September 1985, he signed himself out for a walk. He still hasn't returned.

Porter's arrest resulted from fingerprints taken after a suspect identifying himself as Jameson was arrested in Chicago in 1993 on charges of theft. But for some reason there was no match made at the time with those fingerprints.

State police were unaware of the arrest, the alias or his presence in Chicago until they were recently notified that someone matching Porter's fingerprints had been arrested 12 years ago.

Following an intensive search of public records and the Internet, they zeroed in on Chicago's poet of the month. The fugitive squad found Porter at a Unitarian Church where he's been a congregation leader and historian.

According to police, after the initial shock, he said, "I've had a good 20 years."


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

Hats off to the Members from the MSP VFAS and DOC apprehension unit for catching this guy. :rock: :t: My father worked for the DOC years ago when Porter was still inside the walls(Walpole) and told me what a real piece of [email protected]$% he was and how he tried using his friends in the academic world to get favors ie furloughs. Just to bad my father isn't here to see it. Hope u rot in Hell Porter :up_yours: . :2up: Just to bad we don't have the death penalty its meant for guys just like him.


----------



## JGH_7223 (Jan 11, 2005)

I can't understand why he was at a pre-release to begin with.Norfolk pre-release the Oval? Was this pre Willie Horton or post?


Norman A. Porter
Case # W-35127 
Felony Warrant #: 82850 
Court of Issue: Norfolk County Superior Court 
Offense/sentence: Murder (2 counts). Serving life. 
Aliases: Norman Arthur Porter Jr, Stephen Goldfarb and Phillip Dechene. 
Last Known Address: , Woburn, MA 
Personal Information 
DOB: Jan. 28, 1940 EYES: Blue 
POB: Woburn, MA HAIR: Blonde/Gray 
RACE: White WEIGHT: 160 lbs. 
Soc. Security#: HEIGHT 5' 10 
SEX: Male COMP: Light 
MARKS/
SCARS/
TATTOOS Upper left scar hidden by mustache (at time of escape). Partial upper plate (dentures). 
FBI: 761323D 
NCIC FPC: 20 PI 11 14 11 - 15 11 11 13 06 
Miscellaneous: Occupation as upholsterer; accomplished prison poet and author. The subject escaped from Norfolk Pre-Release Center on December 21, 1985. Porter was serving 2 life sentences for the murder of a clothing store clerk during a 1960 robbery in Saugus, Massachusetts, and the murder of a jailer during a 1961 escape from Middlesex County Jail in Cambridge, Massachusetts. 
This oversized fingerprint set can be printed at 30% on a high resolution printer. 

MASSACHUSETTS WILL RENDITE/EXTRADITE WORLDWIDE!

.Fugitive Apprehension Procedures
If you have contact or information please email or notify us:
Massachusetts Department of Correction/Fugitive Apprehension Unit at
(508)473-9509 or contact the Massachusetts State Police at 508-820-2121.


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

Weekend Furloughs...another genius idea by then GOV. Michael Dukakis! :NO:


----------



## JGH_7223 (Jan 11, 2005)

This clown murdered two people. One in the commission of a escape and still was at a minimum. All Dukakis said after the capture " Can you believe that a poet".


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

with the current commissioners attempt to add all these touchy feely regulations to the classification system in the DOC I am sure this knucklehead will be in a position to fly the coupe before his 70th birthday


----------

